# Anti Gravity Cartoon Gallery



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

OK, I'll get the ball rolling!


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

The Law of Gravity is strictly enforced.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

OK so the cat lands on its feet ! Was that because it had the buttered side of the bread stuck to its back, or did someone at some time in the very far past, butter a cat's belly and fling it up in the air to watch it land on its feet ? And what of it ? Does the butter have anti-gravitational properties ? Welllll, if you own a cat, you should butter your bread, and toss it in the air , it will land such that the buttered side will be covered in cat hair. The evidence would thus point to the magic not being in the cat but in the power of butter ! No ? , you say ?? OK, let's say you don't own a cat and you again butter your bread and toss it in the air and watch it fall buttered side down….Now you cautiously approach the floored bread slice , gingerly turn it over aaaand ! HOLY GEORGE CARLIN , the damned thing is covered in CAT HAIR….. Aaiiyyeeeee ! ...You run out of breath from running in circles screaming, and pulling out your hair, and fall to the carpet on your knees, a blubbering incoherent patch of humanity ! I guarantee you in a few minutes your pulse will balance itself within the allowable "normal" range, and you will regain your composure. You will stand upright with some concerted effort, regain your personal dignity, and brush the cat hair from your trousers and go on with your day completely unaffected by reality (of which gravity plays a minute part (or so I am led to believe) ) . Cats are gravity ! That is the gravity of this reality !


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

I think butter gets a bad rep here.
What kind of science are we talking?
Where's the experiment using margarine? Or other low-fat spreads? The spanish use olive oil - where's the testing for that? Was the testing done with salted, or unsalted, butter? These things are important.
Not to mention - if you throw a piece of buttered toast way way *way* out into a deserted forest, and no-one is there to see it land, does it still land buttered side down?
I think this whole "buttered toast" thing is something of a conspiracy by the butter industry to try to make us buy more butter.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Anti-Gravity=Purrpetual Motion 
-Sorry haven't figured out how to post video.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Based on Jack's video, I am designing a table saw powered by a spinning jellied cat. Does anyone have any suggestions for attaching the belt pulley to the cat?


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Turpentine?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

this causes it to


----------



## lizardhead (Aug 15, 2010)

That's the funniest thing I've seen all week


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jim, that is how you turn a cat into a perpetual motion machine. Hold him up by the tail, scrub his butt hole with a wire brush, and apply turpentine. He may not slow down for days. Chuck, I think you could put the turpentined cat into a big hamster wheel and run your belt drive off of the axle.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Randy, on the farm we usually used a dried corncob, but wire brush would probably work as good.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

We did have an electric corncob, that we used for toilet paper, but we didn't use it on the cats.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.cartoonstock.com/directory/g/gravity.asp


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Does that cat know kung fu, or what?


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

We didn't have 'lectric, so the sears catalog was helpful.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

